# Civil war?



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 18, 2007)

Warranted flask, civil war era?


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 18, 2007)

A pic would help....warranted flask and Becker's pure horse-radish, buffalo


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

Warranted flask are I believe  late 1890s 1900, I all ways find them in 1900 pits Rick.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 18, 2007)

I have not seen any warrented flasks that would date anywhere close to Civil War era. Mike Russells book is a good reference if you want to see the types of bottle that were used during that period. Generic flaskand whiskeys at that time were often marked PATENT.


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 18, 2007)

GuntherHess, thanks for your reply. No other markings on the bottle, just Warranted Flask. Just interesting finding out some history behind these bottles.
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

> Warranted flask are I believe late 1890s 1900
> 
> *Well, Gezzzzzzzz  didn't say thank you to me! And I was short and sweet and to the point! IM so depressed IM going to bury my head in a 1940 privy pit!bhahaha! *[][][][8D][]


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey!!! I said THANK YOU in private *wink*, but so you dont go and stick your head in a privy....thank you very very much Rick!  

Lisa


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

*I love sticking my head, my whole body for that matter in a privy lol just not a 1940s one [X(] wow!  Rick*


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not sure when they all started but it seems like possibly in the 1880s they started marking generic whiskeys with this type of markings. Warrented is the most common but there are a bunch of others. I guess there must of been a controversy over bottles that held less than the advertised amount. Heaven forbid some drunk gets shorted a sip of whiskey[]

 Honest Measure
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/salepics/honestFlask.JPG

 Full Quart
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/salepics/fullquart.jpg


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 18, 2007)

Geeshhhh shoot me now!


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Gunther....No wonder they called these flasks the poor mans flask, when its gone its gone...


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 19, 2007)

civil war? i thought it was the war of northern aggression. while they are common, you see alot of them in collections because alot of people find them when the first start out collecting.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

> the war of northern aggression.


 
 thats right us southern boys were mindin our own business trying to start up our own country when out of nowhere those "damn yankee's" (as they were called way back when)  came bustin in here and tearing up the place like a terrorist group!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

we wasnt doin anybody wrong![]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 19, 2007)

And we sent them yankee boys a steppin and a fetchin home too till Lincoln started gettin battle plan advice from his office maid.[8|] 

 And now you know the rest of the story.[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

> we sent them yankee boys a steppin and a fetchin home too till Lincoln started gettin battle plan advice from his office maid.


 
 hilarious! 

 we would have kicked your hind end too except we ran out of people!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 19, 2007)

Hilarious and true. I love that Paul Harvey.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 19, 2007)

It is true and she wasn't paid. Grant was just as bad a general as the rest of them carpet baggers but he took over just before the maid started giving Lincoln strategic pointers.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 19, 2007)

First prize goes to Lobey...... Yes she was. The slavery deal didn't come about untill 1863. Lincoln used it to make points and to make the Europeans think is was all about slavery instead of the Confederacy trying to start their own country to protest their states rights. It worked because the Europeans dropped their support for the south. Politics is what has kept Americans thinking the Civil War was about slavery while all along Lincoln and other northern folk kept slaves and folks still believe that propaganda today. Tradgety, Yes. About slavery, No.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 19, 2007)

Both sides fought hard and died hard.  My mom's from Tennessee and my dad's from Massachusetts, I grew up in Maryland.  I've always been fascinated by the Civil War but I'll never understand it.  Its true that the reason the North won is because they had more men and supplies.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2007)

The south had great generals but dont forget where they were trained.

 The war between the states just shows you what happens when you try to make a country bilingual, never works[]


----------



## bottlemania (Jun 19, 2007)

If anyone is interested in the War Of Northern Aggression, and also likes music, there's a double CD available at Amazon.com you should definitely check out.  One cd is called, "White Mansions" the other is called, "The Legend Of Jesse James."  They are historically accurate concept albums.  You could also call them, "country rock operas."  The music is country or, more accurately, Southern rock.  Some pretty heavy hitters play on both.  Johnny Cash plays Frank James, Levon Helm plays Jesse James.  Eric Clapton plays guitar on White Mansions.  Charlie Daniels plays Cole Younger of the James/Younger gang.  Emmilou Harris and Rosanne Cash too.  Both are from a decidedly Southern perspective.  There is a nice "background" section for both cds that tells what was going on at the time.  If you like history, They're AWESOME.  BTW, what happened to the South after the war at the hands of the Union Army is sort of "glossed over" to this day in the North.  At least it was where I went to school in the 'burbs of Chicago.  Thats probably why someone described the North's victory as a "buttkicking" instead of as the dishonorable campaign of revenge and murder that it became after the surrender occurred.  Like, seriously, if they havn't studied this topic outside the public schools, they don't know!  Just my two cents worth.
 Paul


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 19, 2007)

Almost 150 years and it still bothers Southerners....Go figure


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

> Almost 150 years and it still bothers Southerners


 
 it doesnt bother me, but i dont think it should be forgotten...there were many great lesson's learned during that time


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

> don't start nothing you can't finish


 
 for informational purposes, WE didnt start anything, WE were trying to protect our rights, THEY marched in HERE and tried to take over the joint all WE were doing was defending ourselves


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2007)

*See  what digging bottles does to us, well I will talk for my self, I hated History in school, now I go to the library to look up  crazy chit [:-] and  like it. Rick*


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

WE were protecting our right to leave if we dont like the way things are going, (just as the USA did with england i might add) and THEY is the northern folks who didnt like that we could make our own decisions and came marching down here like they owned the place


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

> the peaceful process of Reconstruction


 
 you obviously dont know anything about reconstruction, finantially it was one of the worst times for the south surpassed only by the Great Depression,

 and what would have happened if the USA didnt pick up and leave when we didnt like the way the game was going while we were part of england?

 you cant say we did wrong when you were guilty of the same less than 100 years earlier


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

> the south did it to keep an endless supply of free labor.


 
 yet another falsehood slavery was only a small part of something much bigger, money is what was driving the fight, imposing tariffs so that it was cheaper to import cotton from other countries than it was to buy it from right here, in effect forcing us to lower our prices in order to survive


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

while that is true, that doesnt make slavery the BIG issue, MONEY was the real issue


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 20, 2007)

ooops! go to work and come back, it's looks like some one knocked over a ant hill.


----------



## LC (Jun 20, 2007)

I say, string them all up, it'll teach them a lesson. *Damn Rebels* ! *Damn Yankees* ! It does tick me off as to the fact that my Rebel Grandfather got his blasted butt kicked like he did though. 

All joking aside though, I have a couple of books out in the garage that shows records of Civil War Soldiers, ( I believe all from the North ) as to what battles they fought, whether they had been wounded or killed, and in what battle, if and when they were mustered out and other info. I can not think of the name of the books, They were printed in volumes in alphabetacle order. Published in the 1880s I think. Will try and figure out where they are, and try and take a few pics of some of the pages. Wish I had the entire set of them. They make for some very interesting reading.[/align]


----------



## bearswede (Jun 20, 2007)

Put away yer guns, boys... This here's a peaceful-like bottle forum... Time to move on an' kick some gl*ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2007)

Totally agree Ron.

 LC, The records you refer to may be similar to the set of pension records compiled by the State of Georgia.  All deaths and injuries attributed to this conflict had to be documented before benefits were paid.  Where the injury was located (upper arm, lower hip etc.) where it happened etc.  I learned more going through these records than in any history book.  I was able to follow my Great Great Grandfathers Regiment (57 Ga. Inf. Army of Tennessee, CSA) throuhout the entire conflict,  including his surrender at Goldsboro N.C. Debating on a bottle forum will not bring back one of these brave soldiers North or South. I did a lot of research on the history of this regiment, and also visited some of the battlefields.  Joined the SCV for a while, but the camp seemed more interested in the re-enacting than on the history of the conflict.  Never again should we have to suffer in such a horrific war.  There were great losses of lives on both sides.  I am proud of my Southern heritage and my ancestors who fought for what they considered a noble cause.  But I will not debate on a bottle forum who was right or wrong.  Lessons learned, move forward.  Pick an ancestor who fought on either side, follow their journey for four years, and ask yourself, could I do that today?


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 20, 2007)

> there were many great lesson's learned during that time





> ORIGINAL: bottlenutboy
> 
> 
> To bad they have all been forgotten!  The blacks won't work and the Mexicans are taking over! Soon the Chinese will be running the show.
> ...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 20, 2007)

> The blacks won't work and the Mexicans are taking over! Soon the Chinese will be running the show.


 
 I'm black, from Mexico and my mother was half Chinese... I work, don't plan on taking anything over and don't see myself running this forum anytime soon...


 Ron


----------



## LC (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, %^$#, got timed out again. What I had said logeub was that you are right as for the Civil War. To this day, I find it hard to believe that Fathers Sons and Brothers could actually fight against each other over the issues regardless of what they were. As for the books, you  may be right as to what they are. I will make it a point get hold of one of them and see for sure, will let you know. It would take a long time to go through an entire set of these books whatever they are. I wish I had all the volumes, or at least the one with the letter B to see if I could have found any information on my Grandfather Barker to find out whether he had seen any action.[/align]


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 20, 2007)

My


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 20, 2007)

Yours


----------



## capsoda (Jun 21, 2007)

Many fought because they were draged into the military and what side you were on was according to where you where when you got nabbed.

 I saw a family grave in Blackhawk (I Believe) Colorado where a lady out lived her husband and 3 or 4 sons who were killed in the Civil War along with younger cheldren who died of various malidies from 6 mos to about 4 years. They were all buried around a large inscribed monument including her.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 21, 2007)

the north also started recruiting illegal immigrants when the floated into the harbor they promised them "40 acres and a mule" and if they didnt they had to go back to where they came from


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello logueb, found one of the books this afternoon. Regretfully, the first 36 pages are missing out of this book due to the front of the binder coming apart while in the hands of someone else who apparently could have cared less whether it fell apart or not, so I have no idea as to when it was printed, but my guess would be the late 1880s or 90s.  When viewing the pages, the ones at the right, at the top are printed ROSTER OF OHIO TROOPS. At the top of the pages at right show the numbers of the different regiments of the OHIO VALLEY VOLUNTEER INFANTRY. One heck of a neat book. Will see if I can find the other one tomorrow. I believe it has nothing to do with only Ohio troops. Tried to take a couple of pics from a couple of the pages to show you how things were printed in this book.I do not show the soldires names to try and keep the print big enough to be able to read. The soldiers name is printed at the left of each entry.[/align]


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

Another caption of a few lines.


----------



## logueb (Jun 21, 2007)

LC, Yes that appears to be the same type book as the one from Georgia.  I think they are called offical rosters of regiments.  There is so much history included in the pics you posted.  The battle of Chickamauga Ga. , killed in battle, died from wounds received, died in prison, captured in battle, demoted and discharged in 1861(wonder what he did).  Also there seem to be small battles listed that sometimes are hard to research.  Great stuff.  Everything had to be verified and recorded. One amazing fact that I discovered is that the Confederates did not always use the same name as the North.  For instance I found a lot of soldiers injured at the Battle of Baker's Creek, but later found out that this was called the Battle of Champions Hill by the North.  No computers , everything hand written.  How did they keep up with all that info.

 I am wondering how many of my fellow Southerners celebrated Confederate Memorial Day on April 26 to honor their ancestors.  That was the day that Johnson surrendered his troops at Goldsboro North carolina and my Great Great Grandfather walked back to Georgia  and started his family of 9 children.  The first was born in 1868.


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 21, 2007)

> I'm black, from Mexico and my mother was half Chinese... I work, don't plan on taking anything over and don't see myself running this forum anytime soon...
> Ron


 

 Sounds like a good mix to me Ron. 
 My only question is what the he!! is for supper?


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 21, 2007)

> this is without a doubt the those most ignorant statement I've heard in many a year. what time warp did you fall out of? why don't you crawl back in you silly rebel you. Where you kicked in the head by a mule son? That would explain a lot.
> Rick.


 


 Rick maybe you should crawl back out of the hole you been living in ( not the privy you been digging) lol
 and take off your rose colored glasses. 
 So the Mexican's don't out work the blacks and the Chinese aren't taking over?[][] 

 This is what's great about bottle collecting! Such a wide variety of people all with a common interest.
 Glen[/align]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 22, 2007)

I must be a dumb southern boy cause I sure missed something.[&:] 

 I was born in the south just like my forefathers and having traveled the world I love it here at home. No matter how my Native Indian, Jewish, Scottish, black, white hearatige looks to anyone else I am an American. Not something else and American or American and something elas. Just American.

 Americans usually do what they feel is right. Even if it does seem wrong to future generations at least we aint a sittin on our duffs. Both sides thought they were right but industry and propaganda won the war much like it wins wars all the time. Those boys did what they had to do and the common soldier, where wearing blue or gray were all heros in my book just like any soldier who is willing to give his life for his country and the folks in it.[8|]

 Ok, the soap box belongs to who ever is next.[]


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2007)

Found the other book this evening logueb, I believe it is the same as the other volume only covering different Regiments. Book is entitled - ROSTER OF OHIO SOLDIERS 1861-66 ; WAR OF THE REBELLION VOL. VIII. . This volume covers 110th to 140th Regiments - Infantry, printed by the Ohio Valley Press of Cincinnati in 1886. A great book of resource if you know what Regiment your family member  was attached to.[/align]


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 22, 2007)

amen warren. i've been around the world and never found anywhere else i would rather be.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 22, 2007)

Spencer thought you might like to see one more pic.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 22, 2007)

how old is that bullet? civil war? i thought they used muskets


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 22, 2007)

Spence google Spencer cartridge []


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 22, 2007)

> google Spencer cartridge


 
 what is a "spencer" cartridge?


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 22, 2007)

It's what a Spencer rifle or carbine fired.


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2007)

Any of you Civil War Buffs know anythng pertaining to this picture ? I have had it for quite a long time, but have never been able to find out if it is authentic, or some copy. Eack Person in this picture has his name printed underneath him.


----------

